# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Tủ điều khiển CNC do CKD lắp (tập 02).

## CKD

Tủ điều khiển CNC do CKD lắp.

Tủ tự lắp dùng cho máy Plasma CNC
- Phần mềm điều khiển: Mach3, EMC2, TurboCNC, KCam, CNCPro.
- Công năng:
--- 3 axis (4 motor).
----- 2 phase stepper motor
----- 4.2A/phase/motor max
---- microstep (vi bước)
--- Plasma Pilot start
--- ChargePum

Tủ gần hoàn thiện


Còn tí dây nhợ


Đi ngược dòng thời gian

----------

josphamduy, quangn

----------


## CKD

Lắp thiết bị


Bảng chính

----------

josphamduy

----------


## Mr.L

cái tủ kỉ niệm ^^ đã 2 năm òi chạy êm ru anh ui cảm ơn anh kakakaka anh làm là em chỉ biết có yên tâm mà thui hhahahahah 
và đây là hình ảnh bi h của nó

----------

josphamduy

----------

